# [QUESTION] Clockworkmod Recovery installation process?



## ninjasarefun

Hello,

I am new here posting but long time viewer. I just purchased an old galaxy tab (Verizon) SCH-i800. I have been able to root the system and currently running 2.3.5 I'm trying to find out how to get clockworkrecovery mod on the tab so I can flash to ICS but I'm having the hardest time finding a thread or site that has correct instruction. If someone could point me in the right direction I would be forever grateful.

Thank you!

Edit: I must have missed the obvious recent thread about this same subject. If a mod can delete this one that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## greatdaneduke

I own one as well. I am currently running ics aokp p1c build 36. Have fun. The site for an ics rom is ;
aokp.co.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------

